# Lockscreen target's not working



## wayne_sw (Jun 5, 2012)

I rooted my Verizon Samsung Fascinate this weekend and am running AOKP build 37-glitched.

When I set the lockscreen targets and assign

Custom App 1 to Phone
Custom App 2 to Camera

only App 2 shows up on the lockscreen.

I can't screenshot fast enough to get a picture to show. Any ideas?

A side note... I did a nandroid backup and applied build 38 and got the same result. Went back to 37 since its more or less setup the way I want.


----------



## ncmcken (Aug 28, 2011)

You've probably figured it out by now, but just in case.... App 1 is for the unlock function. Start adding your custom ones at #2.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wayne_sw (Jun 5, 2012)

I did, I found out on accident. I was using stock one to begin with then switched to Octo and figured it out from there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MKairys (Jun 13, 2012)

wayne_sw said:


> I did, I found out on accident. I was using stock one to begin with then switched to Octo and figured it out from there. Thanks for the heads up!


I didn't figure this out and I was about to complain in the build 39 thread but I thought I'd do some reading first 
So "custom app 1" must be empty. But then I have only "custom app 2." So how do I get more Lockscreen Targets?


----------



## MKairys (Jun 13, 2012)

As Emily Litella put it, "Never mind"


----------

